# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  lying / fibbing

## Оля

What's the difference between "_He's lying_" and "_He's fibbing_" ?

----------


## Zaya

У меня в переводном вот что:  *to lie*
лгать, обманывать  *to fib* _разг._
выдумывать, привирать, придумывать (Lіngvо) 
В монолингварном (имена существительные):  *lie*
something that you say which you know is not true  *fib* _noun spoken_
a small unimportant lie [см. white lie];   _informal_ a lie, especially one that is not very important  *white lie*
a lie that does not harm anyone, especially one that is told in order to avoid hurting someone's feelings 
и прочие разновидности лжи, вплоть до пропаганды.))) (Lоngmаn)

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

лгать и врать 
но чаще всего, люди говорят "to lie" даже если врут   ::

----------


## Zaya

> но чаще всего_люди говорят "to lie", даже если врут

 Не знаю, для меня между "лгать" и "врать" разница небольшая. Второе более разговорное, но звучит немного резче. Правда, "Он лжёт!" — тоже достаточно сильное обвинение.) А вот когда говорят, что человек не "*со*врал", а "*при*врал", то имеют в виду, что не считают это серьёзным проступком.
Но это всё только моё мнение. 
В любом случае, to lie, как я понимаю, — первое слово в синонимическом ряду, а дальше свои нюансы.

----------


## Оля

А если я, чего уж там скрывать, хочу сказать "_Он свистит_"?   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

He is whistling?

----------


## Оля

> He is whistling?

 Да нет, не whistling   ::  
Просто у нас "свистеть" означает еще и "врать", только это сленг.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

In my book of Russian slang, it simply translates it as "to tell a lie"

----------


## Zaya

Влезу-ка я ещё раз со своим словарём.))  *свистеть* _просторечное_
(_лгать_) to spin yarns, to tell tall tales  *to tell a yarn about smth.* 
рассказывать байки о чём-л.  *to yarn*
рассказывать байки; болтать  *tall tales* 
байки (небылицы) 
Это то? Потому что я ничего из этого не встречала. 
Да, с удовольствием узнала бы, как будет по-английски "*вешать лапшу на уши*".   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

Fibbing is pretty much lying, but you pretty much only hear it spoken to little kids. If I went to work and someone was in trouble for "fibbing" to their boss it would sound really weird. 
It's not the same as a white lie because a white lie is still a lie, but its something that most people know isn't true but they ignore the fact that its not true because the truth would cause more harm than the actual lie. 
So, pretty much you won't use fib very often, unless you work with children or handicapped people, but its a good one to know.

----------


## Wowik

А вот и я со своим словарем: http://lingvo.yandex.ru/en?text=Fibbing 
Получается Fibbing — врать, привирать. Можно даже сказать, что и свистеть  ::  
Дети любят привирать и фантазировать, вот, получается, им это и говорят чаще.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Как тут уже сказали, "fibbing" - это мелкая, безобидная ложь, враки "ради красного словца", а поскольку "свистеть" - эвфемизм для другого очень нехорошего слова со значением "говорить ерунду, врать", я бы не стала ставить между ними знак равенства.  ::  "Свистеть" - слэнговое и (иногда) грубое, а "fib" - нет, насколько я знаю. Мне кажется, Лингво подходящий по окраске глагол предлагает в качестве перевода - "(на)городить" - разговорный и необидный. 
ЗЫ. А у вас часто говорят "свистеть"? У нас, по-моему, так не говорят. Чаще приходится слышать другой, более близкий к оригиналу вариант - "звиздеть". И "Не звизди!" звучит довольно грубо, к употреблению не рекомендуется (хотя мне в детстве нравилось - я думала, что это от слова "звезды").  ::

----------


## Wowik

"Свистеть" теперь не популярен стал. Теперь даже в телевизоре говорить матом можно стало. 
А в 70-е – 80-е "свистели" только так.  ::  Особенно дети. И никаким эвфемизмом даже не пахло.

----------


## Lampada

> как будет по-английски "*вешать лапшу на уши*".

 _pull the wool over someone's eyes_,  http://www.thefreedictionary.com/pull+t ... one's+eyes  _pull the leg of_  http://www.thefreedictionary.com/pull+the+leg+of

----------


## Scrabus

Свистеть в значение ложь? Хз, первый раз слышу=). Устарело наверное).

----------


## Оля

> Свистеть в значение ложь? Хз, первый раз слышу=)

 "Кин-дза-дзу" не смотрел? _Скрипач свистит! ©
У него еще чатлы есть._  ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Scrabus  Свистеть в значение ложь? Хз, первый раз слышу=)   "Кин-дза-дзу" не смотрел? _Скрипач свистит! ©
> У него еще чатлы есть._

 Даже не обратил внимания. Для меня это не близко). В фильмах много чего проскакивает, особенно в старых. Только так никто не говорит).  Сейчас язык осовременился и лично для меня "свистеть" в значении ложь выглядит странным). Вот "звездеть" да, говорят. Не прижились в современной России совковые словечки и слава богу, Имхо...   ::

----------


## Оля

> Не прижились в современной России совковые словечки и слава богу, Имхо...

 А что такого "совкового" в этом слове?   ::   
Капстрана, аморалка, пятилетка, стройотряд - вот _это_ "совковые словечки". А сленг - он у каждого времени свой, и при чем тут "совок" и "слава богу", не понимаю...

----------


## Scrabus

Само слово не совковое). А вот конкретный пример употребления слова... вообщем, не говорят щас так=). Устарело с тех времён).
 А слава богу потому, что не люблю совок и сленг того времени). 
P.S. Что-то много слова "совок" в паре предложений   ::  . Предлагаю закрыть тему совков  :P

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А слава богу потому, что не люблю совок и сленг того времени).

 Почти 80% нынешнего слэнга - это "слэнг того времени". Поуважительнее надо с корнями.  ::

----------


## Zaya

> ЗЫ. А у вас часто говорят "свистеть"? У нас, по-моему, так не говорят. Чаще приходится слышать другой, более близкий к оригиналу вариант - "звиздеть". И "Не звизди!" звучит довольно грубо, к употреблению не рекомендуется (хотя мне в детстве нравилось - я думала, что это от слова "звезды").

 Не говорят. Но если бы где-то услышала, хотя бы и в "Кин-дза-дзе", то по контексту поняла бы, конечно.
Не знаю эвфемизм "свистеть" или нет, а вот "звиздеть"...   ::     

> Не прижились в современной России совковые словечки

 "Чатлане" из советского фильма прижилось только так.   ::    

> А сленг - он у каждого времени свой

 +1.

----------


## Scrabus

> Почти 80% нынешнего слэнга - это "слэнг того времени". Поуважительнее надо с корнями.

 Думаю меньше. И используют тот сленг далеко не все).   

> "Чатлане" из советского фильма прижилось только так.

 Не прижилось. Ну где это можно услышать, где? Ну не говорят так.  

> А сленг - он у каждого времени свой

 Здесь соглашусь-). Но старый сленг лично меня как-то напрягает-). Как говорится, "я не ф теме".

----------


## Wowik

> Свистеть в значение лгать? Хз, первый раз слышу=). Устарело наверное).

 Отнюдь! Смотрим Яндекс Ещё и ещё

----------


## Wowik

> "Кин-дза-дзу" не смотрел?

 "Кин-дзу-дзу"   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Не прижилось. Ну где это можно услышать, где? Ну не говорят так.

 В чатах  ::  Смотрим  в Интернете

----------


## Оля

> Само слово не совковое). А вот конкретный пример употребления слова...

 Ничего совкового в этом конкретном примере нет. По-моему, ты сам запутался.

----------


## Wowik

Тут есть доля правды. Современная молодежь употребляет слова покруче.

----------


## Scrabus

Ладно, ладно сдаюсь, видимо только для меня эти слова ничего не значат и только мне кажутся совковыми=). По крайней мере в реальных разговорах чтобы так говорили не слышал) . Видимо не та тусовка >,<.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Почти 80% нынешнего слэнга - это "слэнг того времени". Поуважительнее надо с корнями.    Думаю меньше. И используют тот сленг далеко не все).

 Эх, не понимаю такого снобизма.  ::  Используют-то все, только не все знают, что это слэнг "совковый".  
К нему ("совковому") по понятным причинам не относятся компьютерный, околокоммерческий и некоторые другие "специализированные" жаргоны. 
Но основа всего русского "бытового" слэнга была заложена в 60-70-е годы, и с небольшими изменениями сохранилась до сих пор (устарели только слова, описывавшие исчезнувшие культурные феномены, вроде слова "стиляги"). 
Так что большинство слэнговых слов (напр., "тачка", "кайф", "наезд", "оттянуться" и пр. в том же роде) активно использовались в "совковые" времена, а известны в своем современном значении были даже еще раньше. Другое дело, что у многих из них был четкий географический/социокультурный ареал, а с появлением в 90-е множества фильмов с обилием жаргона, чего в советские времена избегали, эти слова стали общеизвестными на всем постсоветском пространестве.  *EDIT*:  

> ...видимо только для меня эти слова ничего не значат и только мне кажутся совковыми=). По крайней мере в реальных разговорах чтобы так говорили не слышал)

 Ну, у нас тоже не говорят "не свисти", и "совковость"/"несовковость" тут не причем. Просто здесь, как я уже упоминала, более распространен вариант "не звизди" ("звезди" (?)), тоже, кстати, совковый. А то и еще чего погрубее.   ::  
Не нужно путать устарелость и географию распространения того или иного слова.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Так что большинство слэнговых слов (напр., "тачка", "кайф", "наезд", "оттянуться" и пр. в том же роде) активно использовались в "совковые" времена, а известны в своем современном значении были даже еще раньше. ...

 "Наезд" и "оттянуться" не помню.

----------


## Scrabus

Ну, мне, как геймеру, компьютерный сленг ближе-). Даже пАдонкаФский ближе, чем вышеупомянутый. 
"Не звезди" чаще слышу в значении "не чувствуй себя пупом земли", "не ставь себя выше других". Хотя, в упомянутом значении тоже бывает.   

> Не нужно путать устарелость и географию распространения того или иного слова.

 Новые аналоги идут, так или иначе-).

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  ...Так что большинство слэнговых слов (напр., "тачка", "кайф", "наезд", "оттянуться" и пр. в том же роде) активно использовались в "совковые" времена, а известны в своем современном значении были даже еще раньше. ...   "Наезд" и "оттянуться" не помню.

 Про "наезд" читала интересную статью. В своем настоящем (слэнговом) значении (угрожать, приближаться к кому-либо с агрессивными намерениями и т.п.) это слово использовалось еще в Новгородских летописях. На протяжении истории (и советской в том числе) оно то появлялось в жаргоне (напр., 1970-е годы), то исчезало (80-е), но определенно присутствовало. 
"Оттянуться" (и еще с сотню современных слэнговых словечек) - изначально тюремный жаргон, рискну предположить, что как и большая часть тюремного слэнга появилось годах в 40-60-х. Прекрасно помню это слово из уст уголовников (жила в детстве какое-то время в весьма бандитском районе).

----------


## Zaya

> Ну, мне, как геймеру, компьютерный сленг ближе-).

 Но это не повод все разговорные слова, распространённые в то время, называть "совковыми" — словом, имеющим негативный оттенок (в словаре вообще написано "презрительное").

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Ладно, ладно сдаюсь, видимо только для меня эти слова ничего не значат и только мне кажутся совковыми=). По крайней мере в реальных разговорах чтобы так говорили не слышал) . Видимо не та тусовка >,<.

 для меня тоже! Я с тобой!   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

British English has a nice expression "to tell porkies". The origin of it is Cockney Rhyming slang - 'to tell porky pies' - 'to tell lies'.

----------


## Zaya

> British English has a nice expression "to tell porkies". The origin of it is Cockney Rhyming slang - 'to tell porky pies' - 'to tell lies'.

 То, что нужно!   ::    *Lampada*, тебе тоже спасибо. Синонимы лишними не бывают.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  ...Так что большинство слэнговых слов (напр., "тачка", "кайф", "наезд", "оттянуться" и пр. в том же роде) активно использовались в "совковые" времена, а известны в своем современном значении были даже еще раньше. ...   "Наезд" и "оттянуться" не помню.   Про "наезд" читала интересную статью. В своем настоящем (слэнговом) значении (угрожать, приближаться к кому-либо с агрессивными намерениями и т.п.) это слово использовалось еще в Новгородских летописях. На протяжении истории (и советской в том числе) оно то появлялось в жаргоне (напр., 1970-е годы), то исчезало (80-е), но определенно присутствовало.
> ...

 "Наезд" в значении _нападки_ не помню,  но, да, говорили "наехать".  _Чего ты на него наезжаешь, он ни в чём не виноват?_

----------


## gRomoZeka

> "Наезд" в значении _нападки_ не помню,  но, да, говорили "наехать".  _Чего ты на него наезжаешь, он ни в чём не виноват?_

 Да-да, именно.

----------


## Dogboy182

Я виноват товарищ капитан. Готов понести любое наказание!

----------


## Zaya

> Я виноват товарищ капитан. Готов принести любой наказания!

 *Dogboy182*, твои ошибки так соблазнительно выглядят.   ::  Особенно... Нет, я промолчу.   ::

----------


## Оля

> *Dogboy182*, твои ошибки так соблазнительно выглядят.

 А зачем? Он же doesn't care. Он же думает, что его ошибки выглядят как ошибки русского. А если исправить, он скажет, что it was a typo.   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

Какие ошибки?

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Zaya  *Dogboy182*, твои ошибки так соблазнительно выглядят.   А зачем? Он же doesn't care. Он же думает, что его ошибки выглядят как ошибки русского. А если исправить, он скажет, что it was a typo.

 Итересно девки пляшут... А ты думаешь что меня лично знаешь.

----------


## Оля

> Итересно девки пляшут... А ты думаешь что меня лично знаешь.

 Где написано, что я тебя знаю лично? Правильно, нигде. И познакомиться не спешу.
Первую фразу не поняла.

----------


## Dogboy182

и*н*тересно* Typo было.  ::   
 Теперь понимаешь?    

> И познакомиться не спешу.

 Your loss.

----------


## Zaya

> Я виноват товарищ капитан.

  

> Какие ошибки?

 Исправил ты их сам или с чьей-то помощью, одна осталась. Кстати, зачем исправил? Ты ведь говорил, что если собеседнику всё понятно, ошибки исправлять незачем.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Кстати, зачем исправил?

 Чтоб потом сказать, что их не было. ))

----------


## Dogboy182

> Исправил ты их сам или с чьей-то помощью, *одна осталась*.

 Знаю что "Я" обычно в армии не говорят, но я в какой армии служу?! Это меня не касается.   

> Чтоб потом сказать, что их не было. ))

 Я сам заметил свои _опечатки_ перед тем как zaya ответила (Просто не успел). Я ведь быстро пишу (и если честно, я немного пяный) но перечитав свой пост, заметил и исправил. Это что? Преступление? 
Не важно что я говорю, вы на меня всё равно наезжаете просто потому что... потому что.... НУ сам не знаю!!!

----------


## Zaya

> Знаю что "Я" обычно в армии не говорят

 Я не об этом.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Люди, я не поспеваю за полетом вашей мысли. Расскажите, при чем здесь армия и пляшущие девки? И первая фраза с товарищем капитаном (или генералом) кому предназначалась и по какому поводу?  ::

----------


## Zaya

Громозек, какие поводы? Человек выпил.   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

> Я не об этом

 
А чё? Запятая после виноват? Да по**у мне запятая. Вы ВСЁ РАВНО меня поняли да?  
And you wonder... Never mind I don't want to start another 6 page argument that makes you look like the nitpicking linguists which you aren't. Show me your diploma in Russian linguistics and I'll show you the respect you "deserve".

----------


## Dogboy182

> Громозек, какие поводы? Человек выпил.

 И это что значит? Крыша поехала или я никак не могу общаться?

----------


## Rtyom

> Show me your diploma in Russian linguistics and I'll show you the respect you "deserve".

 One doesn't have to have such a diploma to point at obvious mistakes. You're drunk, that explains everything.

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  Итересно девки пляшут... А ты думаешь что меня лично знаешь.   Где написано, что я тебя знаю лично? Правильно, нигде. И познакомиться не спешу.

 Оленька, подумай ещё раз хорошенько и потихоньку начинай спешить ;)

----------


## Rtyom

Алексей, ты в сваты, что ли, набиваешься?   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Алексей, ты в сваты, что ли, набиваешься?

  А что, из того, что я знаю, у нас тут уже две пары поженились.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Люди встречаются, люди влюбляются...   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Алексей, ты в сваты, что ли, набиваешься?      А что, из того, что я знаю, у нас тут уже две пары поженились.

   ::  Кто?

----------


## Оля

> Оленька, подумай ещё раз хорошенько и потихоньку начинай спешить

 Don't tell me what to do.

----------


## Dogboy182

> One doesn't have to have such a diploma to point at obvious mistakes. You're drunk, that explains everything.

  

> Да по**у мне запятая. Вы ВСЁ РАВНО меня поняли да?

----------


## net surfer

[quote=Оля] 

> Оленька, подумай ещё раз хорошенько и потихоньку начинай спешить

 Don't tell me what to do.[/quote:2w7z7xhv]
And you wont tell me where to go?

----------


## net surfer

> Алексей, ты в сваты, что ли, набиваешься?  :lol:

 Не, просто пытался помочь Оле не упустить её шанс :)

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Алексей, ты в сваты, что ли, набиваешься?      А что, из того, что я знаю, у нас тут уже две пары поженились.       Кто?

 Не могу сказать, так как я не знаю было ли это ими официально здесь объявлено.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  Итересно девки пляшут... А ты думаешь что меня лично знаешь.   Первую фразу не поняла.

 фраза дня: Интересно девки пляшут  http://www.soldaty.tv/actors/s3/ 
Does it sting? To know that I knew something in Russian that you didn't. Ты дыши поглубже, поглубже...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ... I knew something in Russian that you didn't.

 Еще б научиться в тему это употреблять...  ::

----------


## Оля

> I knew something in Russian that you didn't.

 One can compose many various sentences in Russian. I shouldn't 'know' everything of them. Anyway this your sentence about "someone who dance" isn't clear in its context.

----------


## BappaBa

> Еще б научиться в тему это употреблять...

 А чему там особенно учиться? =) Фраза _интересно девки пляшут..._ подходит там, где можно употребить _Мда..._ или _Гм..._. =)

----------


## Rtyom

> М-да

  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А чему там особенно учиться? =) Фраза _интересно девки пляшут..._ подходит там, где можно употребить _Мда..._ или _Гм..._. =)

 Не знаю, мне весь разговор Догбоя и Оли показался каким-то сюрреалистичным, можно вместо Кафки читать.   ::  Постоянные соскоки на армию, не связанные с предыдущими сообщениями... и вообще все вопросы и ответы не связаны друг с другом. )))) 
Большинство людей все же старается, чтобы их поняли, а не закидывают собеседника ошметками фраз, и не радуются, когда тот теряет нить разговора.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Не знаю, мне весь разговор Догбоя и Оли показался каким-то сюрреалистичным

 "Разговор Догбоя и Оли"??...   ::  Я, оказывается, с ним разговаривала?... об армии и еще о чем-то?   ::   
Вот всё, что я ему написала и что можно с натяжкой назвать разговором: 
1. "Первую фразу не поняла" (по-моему, этот *ответ* связан с предыдущим сообщением). 
2. "One can compose many various sentences in Russian. I shouldn't 'know' everything of them. Anyway this your sentence about "someone who dance" isn't clear in its context" (*этот*, по-моему, тоже).

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я, оказывается, с ним разговаривала?... об армии и еще о чем-то?

 Uh oh. Извини, я не посмотрела на имена "беседующих", а ориентировалась по последним сообщениям. :P Меняю фразу на "Весь разговор показался каким-то сюрреалистичным".  ::

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  ... I knew something in Russian that you didn't.   Еще б научиться в тему это употреблять... :lol:

 Так оно в тему и было сказано. Оля начала на него "наезжать", что типа он думает что его ошибки выглядят как ошибки русского и т.п., вот он и выразил своё удивление. Чё тут непонятного? Просто Оля видимо сериал не смотрела вот и не догнала.

----------


## Оля

> Оля начала на него "наезжать", что типа он думает что его ошибки выглядят как ошибки русского

 Констатация факта, по-твоему, наезд?
Он девять раз из десяти на исправление ошибок реагирует именно так (it was a typo). А на десятый пишет "I don't care", и потом ещё психует, ёрничает, требует дипломы и т.д.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

может человек не хочет улучшить свой русский, не хочет, что его ошибки были исправленные? Может он думает, что это критика лично к нему? У нас поговорка в английском: Let sleeping dogs lie...  ::

----------


## net surfer

[quote=Оля] 

> Оля начала на него "наезжать", что типа он думает что его ошибки выглядят как ошибки русского

 Констатация факта, по-твоему, наезд?[/quote:2busl5tm]
Называй это как хочешь, смысл то не в этом, а в том, что твоё заявление его удивило вот и всё. 
Кстати, я что-то не помню чтобы он говорил, что считает что его ошибки выглядят как ошибки русского. Не напомнишь где это было?    

> Он девять раз из десяти на исправление ошибок реагирует именно так (it was a typo). А на десятый пишет "I don't care", и потом ещё психует, ёрничает, требует дипломы и т.д.

 Ну невнимательно человек печатает, ну и что? А dont care он например насчёт запятых, но вы продолжаете о них ему говорить, или слова типа "он пАшел" исправляете, которые он for fun пишет, поэтому и выводите его из себя.

----------


## net surfer

> может человек не хочет улучшить свой русский, не хочет, чтоБЫ его ошибки были исправленЫ?

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ты в адвокаты записался?  ::  
Все мы ошибаемся, даже нейтив спикеры. А конфликты, имхо, начинаются из-за неадекватной реакции Догбоя на исправления. Варианты адекватных реакций - сказать спасибо, пропустить мимо ушей или просто поставить в подпись "Не исправляйте ошибки в моих сообщениях". 
А он начинает истерить, как девица, и доказывать, что это "опечатки", что знает русский на уровне носителей языка, а то и лучше, и т.д. Смешно, ей-богу. 
Конечно, когда видишь, что человек так реагирует, проще в будущем ничего не исправлять и не ввязываться с ним в споры (это я Оле).

----------


## Оля

> Называй это как хочешь, смысл то не в этом, а в том, что твоё заявление его удивило вот и всё.

 Я не думаю, что моё заявление его в самом деле удивило.   

> Кстати, я что-то не помню чтобы он говорил, что считает что его ошибки выглядят как ошибки русского. Не напомнишь где это было?

 А я помню.
Но искать, разумеется, не собираюсь.   

> Конечно, когда видишь, что человек так реагирует, проще в будущем ничего не исправлять и не ввязываться с ним в споры (это я Оле).

 Да я, собственно, это и сказала Зае - мол, зачем исправлять, если человек doesn't care и если он скажет, что это опечатка. А он в ответ на это в истерику ударился.

----------


## net surfer

[quote=Оля] 

> Называй это как хочешь, смысл то не в этом, а в том, что твоё заявление его удивило вот и всё.

 Я не думаю, что моё заявление его в самом деле удивило.[/quote:bm1dj0k5]
А ты попробуй перестать за него думать, он сам знает когда ему удивляться, а когда нет :)   

> Кстати, я что-то не помню чтобы он говорил, что считает что его ошибки выглядят как ошибки русского. Не напомнишь где это было?

 Другого ответа и не ожидал услышать.

----------


## Оля

> А ты попробуй перестать за него думать

 Тебе советую сделать то же самое.   

> Другого ответа и не ожидал услышать.

 Мне неинтересно (и времени нет) перекапывать форум в поисках чьих-то постов, чтобы привести их как аргумент в каком-то бессмысленном с моей точки зрения споре и кайфануть от этого. Если ты любитель таких "споров", поищи себе другого собеседника.

----------


## net surfer

> Ты в адвокаты записался? :)

 Что значит "записался", меня наняли работать, за деньги :P   

> Все мы ошибаемся, даже нейтив спикеры. А конфликты, имхо, начинаются из-за неадекватной реакции Догбоя на исправления. Варианты адекватных реакций - сказать спасибо, пропустить мимо ушей или просто поставить в подпись "Не исправляйте ошибки в моих сообщениях".

 Реакция как раз адекватная, если он не раз и не два говорил, что ему запятые по-барабану, а люди пытаются их исправлять, то какой реакции вы хотите? Покажи мне его неадекватную реакцию на исправление падежа, времени, неправильного использования слова? Ладно бы кто-нибудь новенький, но вы то знаете его по-форуму не один год и должны бы уж понять, что ему не интересно исправление мелочей типа запятых и опечаток если только он об этом не просит (типа проверьте текст на ошибки).   

> А он начинает истерить, как девица, и доказывать, что это "опечатки", что знает русский на уровне носителей языка, а то и лучше, и т.д. Смешно, ей-богу.

 С этого места можно поподробнее? Где он говорил, что знает *русский* на уровне носителя языка *и даже лучше*? Или опять будет "где-то там, мне искать лень, ищи сам"? :) Это ещё одна причина конфликтов, вы зачем-то выдумываете то, что *dogboy* не говорил и это естественно его раздражает (а кого бы это не раздражало?).  
И нет у него никакой истерии, он просто эмоционально выражает своё мнение иногда.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ...он не раз и не два говорил, что ему запятые по-барабану, а люди пытаются их исправлять, то какой реакции вы хотите? Покажи мне его неадекватную реакцию на исправление падежа, времени, неправильного использования слова?

 Причем здесь запятая?  
Буча началась после того, как Догбой задним числом исправил фразу "Готов принести любой наказания!" и заявил, что ошибок не было (нафига врать-то? детский сад). Тогда кто-то другой прикололся над тем, что одну ошибку (запятую) он таки пропустил. С этого скандал и начался. Вплоть до горестных воплей с матюками. Можно подумать, ему тут яйца режут.   ::  
Хочешь сказать, что это реакция адекватного взрослого человека?   

> Где он говорил, что знает *русский* на уровне носителя языка *и даже лучше*?

 Я воспринмаю общий тон его посланий (практически во всех темах), как неуёмную похвальбу. В этой теме - фразу "Does it sting? To know that I knew something in Russian that you didn't" . Возможно, ты воспринимешь ее иначе.  
Но по моему мнению, тот, кто убедил Догбоя, что он говорит как нейтив спикер, оказал ему медвежью услугу. Говорит он хорошо, но иностранца видно за версту, и по построению фраз, и по "опечаткам", и по не всегда в тему (имхо) вставленным "русским фразам", которыми он гордится. Ему б послушать, когда люди советы дают, а не выдрючиваться. Опять же имхо. 
ПС. Давайте завяжем уже с обсуждением Догбоя. А то Лампаде придется тему переименовывать.   ::

----------


## net surfer

Скандалы, горестные вопли, яйца режут? Как всё запущено :) Вы как-то слишком серьёзно всё это воспринимаете. 
И настолько я знаю *dogboy* не убеждён что говорит как нэйтив спикер, иногда у него это получается да, но естественно не всегда. Давай узнаем это у него самого. *dogboy* ответь please, а то по-моему у кого-то неправильное мнение сложилось :) 
Ну а по-поводу советов, я думаю ты и сама знаешь, что не все советы подходят для тебя и следовать всем советам просто глупо. Наверно поэтому у мужчин есть мозги, чтобы послушать женщин и сделать всё наоборот ;) It was a joke, no hard feelings. 
Да, согласен, пора завязывать, всё-равно все остались при своих мнениях :)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Да, согласен, пора завязывать, всё-равно все остались при своих мнениях

 +1 
Тем более, что сам предмет дискуссии отсутствует. Это уже сплетничанье получается.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> ... А то Лампаде придется тему переименовывать.

  Это Олина тема, так что я могу не волноваться.    ::

----------

